
If you've automated yourself out of a job, it wasn't much of a job to being with - SQL2219
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theatlantic.com&#x2F;technology&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2018&#x2F;10&#x2F;agents-of-automation&#x2F;568795&#x2F;
======
SQL2219
Not sure why you would brag about it on Reddit.

------
kazinator
This should be a URL submission, not text.

